# Ravenna, OH, 114287-Rosco- Rescue ONLY!!!



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Ravenna, OH | 114287-Rosco- Rescue ONLY!!!

RESCUE ONLY!!!!Rosco needs to be placed into a rescue as of now. He needs some work and TLC.
Rosco was on the run for almost a month, and the shelter was finally able to capture him. This gorgeous boy is still a little shy, but he does want to trust and love again. We think he is around 3 years old, he knows his basic commands, and he is very intelligent. An employee was sitting with him in his kennel today, and Rosco gave her a few kisses, and let her pet him for quite awhile. This is one special guy, and deserves the best furever home if he is not re-claimed.
More about 114287-Rosco- Rescue ONLY!!!
Pet ID: 114287 • Up-to-date with routine shots • Primary colors: Yellow, Tan, Blond or Fawn, Black • Coat length: Medium
114287-Rosco- Rescue ONLY!!!'s Contact Info
Portage County Dog Warden Shelter, Ravenna, OH
330-297-6924
Email Portage County Dog Warden Shelter
See more pets from Portage County Dog Warden Shelter
For more information, visit Portage County Dog Warden Shelter's Web site.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*From Debbie at Dog's Hope*

Can you add- Sara from the shelter called, they are VERY full. This boy needs rescue as he is very shy, it took her a week and a half to be able to pet him. He would go to the outside part of his run when she went into his kennel. Sara said no aggression, but will need a experienced person/rescue.

She will not adopt him out to the public, she does not want him in th wrong hands. 



Thanks


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I sent his petfinder link to a rescue here in Indiana who often pulls from from Ohio.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

Just a bump for Roscoe! :bump:


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

*I heard BrightStar GS rescue is taking this boy!*


----------

